# Feeling dumb but have to ask; Velocity response Jup-8 V



## Studio E (Mar 24, 2022)

Love the sound of this thing, and it would seem that most presets are programmed without velocity response affecting the VCA level. I've looked at the Advanced>Keyboard modulation destinations and uhhh....... not even seeing it as an option. So then I'm scouring the GUI of the synth hardware emulation, imagining it might be a knob or slider somewhere. I'm assuming that someone can just slap me in the face with the obvious answer here, of how does one make the volume or VCA output respond to velocity. 

Sheesh....the things we take for granted in this day and age.

Thanks!


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 24, 2022)

Try the advanced panel in the upper right I think, select the keyboard subpanel, and assign
velocity to a destination, probably VCA env 2 amount in this case? Or maybe you can assign velocity as a source in the modulations subpanel?


----------



## Studio E (Mar 24, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Try the advanced panel in the upper right I think, select the keyboard subpanel, and assign
> velocity to a destination, probably VCA env 2 amount in this case? Or maybe you can assign velocity as a source in the modulations subpanel?


Yeah, no VCA Level there, or in the mod sub menu. Env 2 Amount doesn't get the job done. Seems really weird, because the Jun-6 V totally has it in their mod destination selections. HOw some of these decisions get made or overlooked, really blows me away.


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 24, 2022)

I feel like I've done this before, but maybe I'm thinking of something else in the V collection. I'll try it later if I get a chance, unless someone beats me to it


----------



## eNGee (Mar 24, 2022)

It says in the manual p61 is to make it velocity sensitive modulate the vca env amt by the velocity (as rsg22 said).


----------



## rsg22 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ok this works for me, but the patch has to be setup in a certain way as well:

As above, set Advanced -> Keyboard -> Velocity Dest 1 to VCA Env 2 Amt
Set the value/amount knob on the same Dest 1 to some positive value (I set it at max for testing)
Now in the main controls, make sure VCA LVL is _not _set to max/1.0. I set mine to min/0.0 so that VCA LVL is totally controlled by velocity (if I'm interpreting the signal flow correctly)
In the main controls, set ENV-2 to taste
This should do it. Setting other Velocity destinations seems to work as well, like for VCF Cutoff, etc.


----------



## Studio E (Mar 24, 2022)

rsg22 said:


> Ok this works for me, but the patch has to be setup in a certain way as well:
> 
> As above, set Advanced -> Keyboard -> Velocity Dest 1 to VCA Env 2 Amt
> Set the value/amount knob on the same Dest 1 to some positive value (I set it at max for testing)
> ...


Hey thanks, this did indeed work. Thank you.


----------

